# What do I do with this dog?



## bigfundy (Apr 2, 2010)

A sweet little puppy ended up at my house about 5 days ago. I called the local pound and humane society and no one has called them looking for her. She has a collar on her so I assume she belongs to someone. I would keep her myself but I'm renting and don't think they'd let me. Is my next recourse to put up signs?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

You can put up signs or post on your local craigslist BUT do not describe the dog. Just say "found dog" and the location with contact info. If someone calls, ask them to describe the dog or the collar or something so you know that they know the dog. If not, you may get people who want to take and sell the dog (or worse). 

You can also talk to your landlord--maybe you'll get lucky!


----------



## cavaliermom (May 28, 2008)

The newspaper in my city runs "found" ads for free, you might check into that. Do as above suggests and not describe dog in ad - let the caller tell you what the puppy looks like. Good luck!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Take her to the shelter or the vet and have them scan for a microchip. 

Have you found out if you are or are not allowed a dog where you rent? It might be a "case by case" thing or require an additional deposit but I say it is always worth asking. If they say no, then explain you would like to try to find her a good home. If they are really strict, then take her into the humane society or whatever shelter in your area is "best" (most pets getting adopted out, clean and dogs treated well etc)


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

I agree about asking your landlord if you can get a dog or keep her. You can also look/ post on these sites.
http://www.lostdogsearch.com/links.htm

Newt


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree that you should bring it somewhere for a microchip scan. Post on your local craigslist but as others have said, do not put a picture up or give a detailed description because anyone can then claim it as theirs. Yes, posting flyers is also a necessary thing, best of luck!


----------



## fcatnlukydog (Jul 22, 2010)

I would advise you to negotiate with your landlord to keep the cute puppy~


----------

